# Antiquität (Webcam SW für mehrere Kameras gleichz. unter XP) gesucht



## oliver.tonn (26 September 2018)

Hallo,
ich bin für einen Kollegen auf der Suche nach einer möglichst einfach zu bedienenden deutschsprachigen Software mit man mehrere Webcams (USB) gleichzeitig ansteuern kann. Eine Aufzeichnungsfunktion wird nicht unbedingt benötigt, lediglich das Livebild aller Kameras muss gleichzeitig darstellbar sein. Die Software muss unter XP laufen und sollte (welch Überraschung) möglichst Freeware sein. Ich hatte mit Tante Google schon ein paar Programme gefunden, aber entweder waren diese nicht deutschsprachig, zu umständlich, kamen nur mit einer Kamera klar oder waren keine Freeware.


----------



## Fabpicard (26 September 2018)

Was spricht dagegen, den VLC einfach mehrfach zu öffnen?

MfG Fabsi


----------



## oliver.tonn (26 September 2018)

Entschuldige die blöde Frage, aber meinst Du mit VLC den Video Player, kann der denn auch Webcams ansprechen?

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## Blockmove (27 September 2018)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Entschuldige die blöde Frage, aber meinst Du mit VLC den Video Player, kann der denn auch Webcams ansprechen?



Ja VLC kann sowas. Neben Files kann VLC auch Streams und Devices öffnen.
Kommt mit vielen USB und IP-Cams klar.

Gruß 
Blockmove


----------

